
Buried alive in reporters - datashovel
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/MAINTAINERS#L14195
======
mgurlitz
This goes back to the original file where it read "buried alive in email" in
1996 [1]. It changed to "buried alive in diapers" [2] from 97-99 before this
last revision [3].

1: ftp://www.funet.fi/pub/Linux/kernel/v1.3/patch-
html/patch-1.3.68/linux_MAINTAINERS.html

2: ftp://www.funet.fi/pub/Linux/kernel/v2.1/patch-
html/patch-2.1.22/linux_MAINTAINERS.html

3: ftp://www.funet.fi/pub/Linux/kernel/v2.2/patch-
html/patch-2.2.4/linux_MAINTAINERS.html

------
scintill76
Should probaby link to the exact commit. Otherwise future commits will make
the highlighted line number incorrect:
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/3c2993b8c6143d8a57937...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/3c2993b8c6143d8a5793746a54eba8f86f95240f/MAINTAINERS#L14195)
(you can easily get this canonical URL by pressing 'y' on Github, and you can
easily remind yourself of that by pressing '?')

~~~
daurnimator
Wow! thanks for this hint. I've always done it via a long process of ~5
clicks.

------
venning
The "S:" means "Status":
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/3c2993b8c6143d8a57937...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/3c2993b8c6143d8a5793746a54eba8f86f95240f/MAINTAINERS#L84-L93)

------
djsumdog
Files like this just make you realize the massive effort that goes into open
source projects like the Linux Kernel. Imagine all the people who work and
maintain things like Libreoffice, Docker, FreeBSD's base, etc.

